# Estimator's Report (تقرير تقديرالأسعار)



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 أكتوبر 2009)

Estimator's Report 
(تقرير تقديرالأسعار)​ 
المرفق بهذا ملف (منقول) يشمل صفحات طريقة من طرق التقارير الداخلية المتعلقة بتحليل وتقديرالأسعار الخاصة بالمقاولين أو شركات المقاولات لغرض التعاطي مع مشروع ما. ​ 
محتويات الملف:
(باللغة الإنجليزية)​ 
- التعريف بالتقرير نفسه والغرض منه.​ 
- أنواع المعلومات التي يشتمل عليها التقرير وطرق الحصول عليها وتحليلها.​ 
- الوثائق الداعمة للتقرير مرفقة بنموذجات للبيانات اللازمة تعبئتها.​ 
بالإضافة الى ملحق:
(باللغة العربية)​ 
مثال تطبيقي 
تقرير تقدير وتحليل أسعار مشروع​


----------



## the poor to god (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 أكتوبر 2009)

تقرير مفيد

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## فاجومى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mustafasas (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أكتوبر 2009)

the poor to god قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خيرا


 
العفووووو أخي (الفقير إلى الله)..

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أكتوبر 2009)

نهر النيييل قال:


> تقرير مفيد
> 
> كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


 
حياك الله أخي المشرف المتميز(نهر النيييل)..

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع, وجميل وصفك له بالمفيد.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أكتوبر 2009)

فاجومى قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
العفووووو أخي (فاجومي)..

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أكتوبر 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع


 
حياك الله أخي (مصطفى)..

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع, وجميل وصفك له بالرائع.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## بودى59 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هلوتس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*تقرير مفيد

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بودى59 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
عفوووووا.. أخي (بودي 59)..

مشكوووووووور لتواصلك مع الموضوع.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

هلوتس قال:


> *تقرير مفيد*​
> 
> 
> *كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم*​


 
حياك الله أخي (هلوتس)..

كل الشكر لتواصلك مع الموضوع, ووصفك له بالمفيد.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع*​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الله الله الله عليك والله موضوع ممتاز فتح الله عليك واثابك
خالص تقديري اخي العزيز


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف يستحق الدراسة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أكتوبر 2009)

mohamedsaid78 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع*​


 
حياك الله أخي محمد.

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع, وجميل وصفك له بالرائع.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أكتوبر 2009)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> الله الله الله عليك والله موضوع ممتاز فتح الله عليك واثابك
> خالص تقديري اخي العزيز


 
حياك الله أخي العزيز (زيكو تك)..

فتح الله عليك وأثابك على تواصلك مع الموضوع, وعلى جميل وصفك له بالممتاز.

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أكتوبر 2009)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> ملف يستحق الدراسة


 
حياك الله أخي عبدالرحمن.

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع, وبإنتظار تعليقك على الملف بعد دراستة إن شاء الله.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## e.shuurab (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحة الموضوع رائع يسلم الايادي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

e.shuurab قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع رائع يسلم الايادي


 
الله يسلمك أخي e.shuurab.

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع, ووصفك له بالرائع.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## yousefrad (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا مهندس على المعلومات الغاية في الاهمية


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

yousefrad قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس على المعلومات الغاية في الاهمية


 
حياك الله أخي يوسف.

جزاك الله خيرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع, وتعليقك الجميل.

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

قمت بحذفه للتكرار الوارد مع ما سبق.


----------



## أديب السعيدي (18 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2010)

أديب السعيدي قال:


> كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


 
حياك الله أخي أديب السعيدي.
الشكر لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع أخي الأكرم.
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري.


----------



## mbhussein (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخى
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يوليو 2010)

mbhussein قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياكم الله أخي mbhussein.
جزاكم الله عني خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يوليو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور أخى
> جزاك الله خيراً


 
حيييييياكم الله أخي عادل.
جزاكم الله عني خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 يوليو 2010)

خالد قدورة قال:


> مشكور ملف اكثر من رائع


 
حياك الله أخي خالد قدورة..
الشكر لتواصلك مع الموضوع وجميل وصفك للملف.


----------

